# Beginning Brookville



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I've started building a Brookville 5 tonner like this in 7/8 scale (2 foot gauge on G track):










So far, I've completed the basic chassis. It rides on a USA Trains power truck running on a 9 volt battery - you can see the top of the motor peeking through below. I'm using .125" styrene from a sign (the black stuff) for the deck and side skirts and Plastruct .040" styrene (the white stuff) for the rounded bumpers. 










The 0-80 brass hex bolts & nuts help hold the bendy bits together. Here's a close-up underneath:










Next steps on the chassis are the bearings on the skirt, couplers and Brookville name plates. The hard part is over, from this point on I'll be using some really excellent castings from Bill Martinsen. Hope you enjoy the project so far.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I made some progress on the radiator grill using Super Sculpey imprinted with a tool I cut from styrene:










After baking and some filing, here it is installed in the radiator housing:


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool project.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting choice of materials. Looks nice.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Lookin' good!

Les


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's an update on the Brookville. I've assembled and painted the lower deck and hood, and started on the cab using styrene and brass angle and strip. Roof and assembling the electronics/soundcard are next.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Chris.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That's coming along great Chris!!
Y'know, when I first saw this subject heading I thought that you might be modeling the Brookville Hotel. It's a rather famous restaurant here in Kansas! When they say, "Brookville" they mean this:


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some of the steel for my 1/3 scale boiler from the place across the street from the Brookville plant, and a couple guys I went to welding school with had interviews with them.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Can I be nosey and ask how you made the nameplate?


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the image of the Brookville Hotel, I'll show that to my daughter Brooke.

When I first started thinking of this project, I was going to call it a "Brookeville" - extra e - after my daughter. Then I got the cast resin name plates (to answer your question Burl), coupler pockets and hood parts from Bill Martinsen, so it became a regular ol' Brookville.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought the title was about a town project???


----------



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

A friend of mine in France used his CNC mill to make the original Brookville nameplate from a strip of styrene sheet. I made a silicone mold and cast some nameplates in resin.

Bill Martinsen


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Aha, that explains some of the texture your mold and cast picked up. At first I thought the master was made using a 3-D printer. In any case they are great, maybe your French friend can make up some "Brookeville" plates for my next project!

Last night I installed the ITT Products sound card and 1.25" speaker, epoxied the hood and the brackets to hold the cab in place to the deck, and after these shots finished wiring the motor block to the direction switch (no room for a throttle pot on this one):










Here it is with the cab in place. When the roof is done, I think the speaker will not be too visible.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good Chris!


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

So, is this a "chrispy critter"?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great project! I never thought of weathering while building. I'm used to weather afterwards when the whole model is complete, but you way shows it can also be done while constructing the locomotive. 
Also thanks for sharing the technique of making the grille with Super Sculpey! It looks great and I'm gonna give that a try once myself.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

The Brookville finally won the battle of other competing projects as I wrapped it up yesterday. Here is how I bent the roof using aluminum sheet:










The headlight was made from the guts of an LED key fob and SPDT switch. I toned down the bulb using translucent yellow paint.










After painting and weathering the cab and adding the honkin' dual exhausts, I present you my interpretation of a Brookville:



















Thanks for reading, hope this inspires your own creation. Chris


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

A Beautiful Critter!! I assume the deck plate and hood louvers were purchased pieces. What a perfectly simple project!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Chris. I love little critters. 

Randy


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

That is a neat little critter, there. Thanks for posting the pixes.

Les


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet! An fine example of scratchbuilding and a really nice documentation of it. Thanks for sharing all that with us!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

7/8ths rocks. Again and again. 

Very nice.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are a few pictures I took of her in action this nice weekend. No problem hauling heavy Bachmann tipper cars up the grade.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very very cool







but, who's driving it? Casper?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It'a a beauty! I really love it!


----------

